# Need some brutally honest feedback



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't have a costume to fit my theme this year. 


So, I had this idea, and last night started sewing, got the top half mostly done, and now I can't tell if I like the whole idea or not....


So, should I keep going with this idea? 










Or, cut my losses and make myself a mask more akin to my son's:


----------



## blueblurred (Aug 24, 2010)

i think you are onto something, i like it... it's gonna be a scarecrow?


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it'd be aite, but I'd say make it loose at the ends around the neck, and put a rope around it. Kinda like the typical scare crow ya know. Then, if you wanted to be funny about it, stitch a small crow's feet to the top and have the crow sitting on top of ya! Beware! I'd use a FAKE crow, wouldn't suggest trying a real one. . . they can hurt. aaand they're heavy.... and you may have PITA crawling up yer tookus.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I should post this but brutally honest?? o.k....
To cutesy and to small for you.
How about something like a "hangman's mask"?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a good start on a homemade leatherface costume, or if you finished it and blacked your eyes and nose it would look verrrry creepy. Either way, I'd run away from you.


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Your edges are too neat and the mask is too clean. You need to do some fraying of edges and dirty that thing up.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Saffyre said:


> Your edges are too neat and the mask is too clean. You need to do some fraying of edges and dirty that thing up.


Ditto. 

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...4-scarecrow_batman_begins_amp_dark_knight.jpg
Like this - the patches are frayed and it's not as stiff and clean looking. You might try putting it into the wash on a gentle cycle and seeing what happens (COLD water and air dry)... but it might make a mess, so put it in a mesh bag or a delicates bag (used for washing girly stuff ) so it contains the mess.

I also think it should fit around the chin and then have a twine/rope tie at the neck like the Scarecrow mask from Batman:

http://www.mwctoys.com/images/review_hush3_3.jpg

OH! Just thought of something - tighten up those stitches. In some of the places, pull your threading tight enough to make the fabric bunch and make a ridge line. It will give the areas a more character and more places for paint or aging techniques to grab onto/into. Would be really cool if you can get forehead "wrinkles" and eyeridges out of the stitched fabric. 

I like where it's going tho.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

What are you trying to be first of all. Once I get that figured then I can offer proper feedback


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ok...Second attempt, currently still drying, still only the top half.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Ditto.
> 
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...4-scarecrow_batman_begins_amp_dark_knight.jpg
> Like this - the patches are frayed and it's not as stiff and clean looking. You might try putting it into the wash on a gentle cycle and seeing what happens (COLD water and air dry)... but it might make a mess, so put it in a mesh bag or a delicates bag (used for washing girly stuff ) so it contains the mess.
> ...


My problem is with the itchy burlap. I'ld have to line it with SOMETHING. Currently lined with latex, which makes it too stiff to get the fraying and whatnot. 

What I need is some loose weave canvas. I just don't have any on hand and am just trying to get by with what I have on hand for this year.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Ohh, thats got "ill kill a group of stranded teenagers, and make scarecrows out of their corpses" written all over it   

definitely have to go the dirty and warn look though


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm definitely diggin the 2nd version that you have created.....my only suggestion would be to make the eyes less "round" and more jagged/evil. and of course be sure to black out around your actual eyes/nose to make the mask more realistic looking.

Great job on that 2nd one though.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The 'chin' glues onto my own and will move with my mouth. 

Considering some stitching across the eyes, but worried as I need to see pretty good to run things on the big night.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

ya need to age the burlap.

i'd try staining it with tea/tea bags then hitting it with a light dusting of flat black/brown spray paint.


----------

